# Advice on helping hedgie calm down



## sheepishlywolf (Apr 24, 2013)

Stannis is about 11 weeks now. He stays in my room with the door shut and nobody bothers him throughout the day. I'm the only one until the weekends when my boyfriend handles him as well. This weekend, I had my best friend and her two kids over. I didn't realize just how LOUD kids are. Stannis didn't wheel as much, didn't eat as much, and is acting a little aggressive. He had a stand off with me when I tried to pick him up today. Her daughter is 6, loud, and crazy. She wasn't allowed in my room at all without me. I think the noose was just too much. 



What are some ways to help him trust me again? I'm going to start putting a shirt in his cage again because I'm sure all the new smells aren't pleasant. Should I have him out for shorter amounts of time than usual and slowly build it up?


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Just keep going with your normal routine as much as you can. It sounds like the visitors disrupted his routine so you don't want to implement more changes. He'll probably calm down after a day or two of normal. If he has any favourite treats or food you could try feeding those when you handle him just to make him feel happy.


----------



## sheepishlywolf (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks for the advice! His routine was waaayy off. I wanted to handle him daily instead of skipping and that meant not being able to handle him at normal times. He's called down a bit. He used to just sleep on me but after he has adjusted to my schedule, he likes to explore. XD


----------

